# welchen steuersatz im m6 ?



## greenhorn84 (22. November 2009)

hallo.. will mir grad mein m6 aufbaun.. wollt mal fragen welchen ihr so fährt bzw. empfehlen könnt ...  chris king, cane creek ??  am besten mit link 

dankeschön !!


----------



## haha (22. November 2009)

ich würde reset wan 5 vorschlagen: http://www.reset-racing.de/reset/images_steuersaetze/2752_wan5_big.jpg

oder den wan 5 shorty: http://www.reset-racing.de/reset/images_steuersaetze/5328_wan5_shorty_big.jpg

bei weniger kohle würd ich den cane creek nehmen. der king baut mmn. für 1.5 zu hoch, wenn man eh schon die möglichkeit hat, was halbintegriertes zu verbauen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bachmayeah (22. November 2009)

cane creek flush oder flush 2: http://www.canecreek.com/component-headsets?product=XXcFlushII

http://www.tnc-hamburg.com/TNC-Shop...euersatz--1-5-Zoll-und-1-1-8-Zoll-Gabeln.html


----------

